
Link Between Muscular Strength and Cognition in People with Major Depression - DanBC
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/article-abstract/2678215?redirect=true
======
DanBC
The full correct title is "Association Between Muscular Strength and Cognition
in People With Major Depression or Bipolar Disorder and Healthy Controls", but
that's far too long for the 80 character limit.

------
DrScump
Handgrip strength is a poor metric for overall fitness. Much of it is genetic.

